

Don't Invest in Today's Market Size - brayton
https://medium.com/boost-vc/don-t-invest-in-today-s-market-size-98c1e282d223

======
ghall
Great post. Do you think a market downturn will increase the pressure for VCs
and LPs to focus on short-term wins?

